# Cartels, Union Forces, other?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You can find last years Union force at the-house.com for $150. I ride them and they're the best binding I've ever ridden and I've gone through quite a few. They're a little more solid than the cartels (I found the cartels too soft) so you're definitely going to get more out of them. The straps are designed really well on the force and are really comfortable if you plan on staying in them for the better part of the day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for the info bro. anyone have any boot recommendations? or anything further to add regarding bindings?


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

AirRide said:


> thanks for the info bro. anyone have any boot recommendations? or anything further to add regarding bindings?


Whatever fits your feet the best.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

i was under the impression that some boots have dif levels of stiffness and maybe certain brands are better quality for the price. no? also i've heard that some boots wear out and pack in much quicker? i' pretty sure i can get ANY boot in my size to fit...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Have you checked out Rome 390's? I have last years and love them.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Sooner or later someone here is going to recommend the rome 390s. I got a pair and their really nice. I don't feel any pressure points at all because the 390s are super adjustable. Like said ^, its the one that fits you best. For me I have burton rulers and they're super super comfy. I really like the speed lace on them too. In/ out of your boots in under 15 seconds.

*opps someone has already recommended them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I got the Union Force-DLX last year and absolutely love them. The ankle ratchet got stuck a couple times, but other than that they've been rock solid. On the other hand, my old Cartels were sent into warranty repair and also constantly having parts replaced. Get the Unions for sure!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I only know one person who can shred who has not broke his burtons. The Union Force is the probebly the best binding out there. I wouldn't recomend any other binding. Even if you have to wait till the end of the season for a sale.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Ese Loco said:


> I only know one person who can shred who has not broke his burtons. The Union Force is the probebly the best binding out there. I wouldn't recomend any other binding. Even if you have to wait till the end of the season for a sale.


is it better to get union bindings at the end of the season or wait till ski dazzle?


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I got my red '09 Union Forces from evogear for $93 shipped a few weeks ago.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

maybe go targas or 390s or forces or ride Rxs or ride alphas or sumthin


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

I been hearing nothing but good things about the Union Forces, but I can say that my Cartels were a real let-down. I'm on some Ride Beta's now, and the straps could be a little stiffer for super steeps. Other than that they're pretty good. But if you can get Unions for 93$ shipped, i'd say that's the way to go.


----------

